# Asian carp anyone?



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ok, I am a noob when it comes to Asian carp, but have been reading some articles about them. From what I understand they are very destructive fish. They eat everything and breed like parasites. Not so much in ohio, but the surrounding states have problems. In one of the states it's actually illegal to throw them back, is this true? Anyway, I think they would be very fun to fish for as they grow really big because of their eating habbits. Any input on this species would be helpfull. I am in Mansfield and would like to find the closest place to fish for them. Anyone?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

the guy who owns rayland campground and marina in rayland ohio got this picture of a huge one.. he said the guy caught it somewhere close by his property.. i would be going after them if i live a tad closer..


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

We have seen them in the Ohio river around Cinncinnati but not in big numbers yet. I think it's Indiana were it's illegal to put them back if caught but I think it will be hard to catch with A fishing pool because they are A filter feeding fish like A spoonbill.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

They are not primary filter feeders like a paddlefish, so you can catch them on pole and bait. When I was down at the Cincy boat show the DNR was handing out flyers saying to get rid of any you catch and not throw them back. I shot a couple when I was in Indiana with some friends bowfishing but havent seen them too much around here.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they are Primarily filter feeders..That is why they are such a concern because they consume so much plankton is what fish like paddlefish need and most other species of fish eat plankton when they are fry.
BTW, where in IN did you go bowfishing with your friends and shoot bigheads/silvers? We've seen a few up this far but to get into em consistently we hafta go about 1hr on the other side of Louisville to Brandenburg, KY...This one was about 62#....shot by me...Photo by racin j..


----------



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

They are great for bowfishing but thats about it! A guy might be able to snag them with A pole if he can find A lot of them stacked up somewere!


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Man thats nasty lookin! I hope we keep them out of Ohio. Sounds like introduction of the species could be really threatening to our native populations of fish.


----------

